# pekiti tirsia



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 29, 2008)

[yt]IVDkcjtsqwo[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Aug 29, 2008)

Some of it looks familiar from DTS!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 29, 2008)

some interesting techniques shown


----------

